# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 3 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2016)

_*Have you ever been so frustrated with a project that you stopped working on it, and/ or never tried to finish it? *_







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Do not know about frustrated but I have my failure boxes- I re-purpose them for catch alls in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep, some i have set aside and finished later and some I set aside in the wood stove

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 17, 2016)

Not really. I've had projects that I've set aside out of frustration, but have either finished them since or have them still set aside to come back to and finish later. Have had some failures that got scrapped out of frustration because no amount of fixing them would ever make them right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2016)

I had plans to build a coffee table in 1997. Bought the wood and was going to use a plan I found somewhere. My son was even going to help. I was going to use the woodshop on an Air Force base, and we both had gone through their mandatory safety course. It was a few months after attending the course that we dutifully took our wood to the woodshop to get started. The attendant in charge that day told me that it had been too long since we attended the class, so we needed to retake it. Mind you it had been less than 6 months. We turned around and walked out of the woodshop, and never went back. Still have the wood, can't find the plans now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2016)

Happens all the time, lol. I have many projects going all at the same time, I have always been this way. But once I get to work on something and actually start to work on it again I make progress. It just seems that there isn't enough hours in a day sometimes. Sigh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happens all the time, lol. I have many projects going all at the same time, I have always been this way. But once I get to work on something and actually start to work on it again I make progress. It just seems that there isn't enough hours in a day sometimes. Sigh.


there will never be enough hours or days......

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2016)

I set out to build some wagon wheels for a woman who works with my wife one time. It took me forever to build them, I would work on them for awhile, get frustrated, stop and work on something else. If I hadn't been building them for someone else I wouldon't have stopped. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2016)

Absolutely - Most of them still live in the shop somewhere because I am typically too bullheaded to concede.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2016)

Tidying up my stuff in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 17, 2016)

Never! Getting frustrated and putting a project aside, or, never finishing it, is like being defeated.
I refuse to be defeated by a mere pile of wood and metal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2016)

That is the good part about living in a cold climate, my failure's become kindling wood so my projects are always finished just not in the way I intended. Now if you want to include all of the projects that I have planned and never started that is a different story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you ever been so frustrated with a project that you stopped working on it, and/ or never tried to finish it?



Well I should have stopped watching the game last night when McCarthy didn't go for the 2 point conversion. McCarthy cost the Pack the championship last year and did it again this year. Him and the referees. And the Iranians. They had something to do with it too. And don't discount the Russians those commie bastards had a hand in it for sure.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2016)

I never finish anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 17, 2016)

YES, I have come back to some and some should probably be re-purposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, I have sort of given up on a project. There was that one time where a bowl came off the lathe 3 times. After the 3rd one I did decide to not finish that one.
In general, though, while I have set some projects aside for longer than I should have, as far as I can recall I've pretty much finished up everything I've started.

On the other hand, not everything I started finished up like it started out either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2016)

It happens. in the past they'd get burnt or cut up for other projects. As my skills have increased and my patience I've learned that stepping back and taking a break is probably best for both me and the project. I currently have two items I've stepped back from and when the time is right and inspiration strikes or my skills get to where I need them to be for those projects I'll go back to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 17, 2016)

As far as woodwork goes, the little that I do generally gets finished. I've blown up a couple pens and glued them together and not got back to them, but that's about it.
Now my shop on the other hand is a friggin' disaster of projects half complete, or less. My riding mower is a rough riding son-of-a-gun, so I took the engine out of another riding mower and am making a bush hog mower to pull behind the 4-wheeler, which does ride real smooth.
I have paintball guns that I've built from the ground up that are one of a kind, some near done, some not so much.
A half built sand blasting cabinet, a perfectly good Honda 4-wheeler that I need to finish the new frame for, and on and on.
I'll never admit defeat so I don't get rid of any of it, therefore at some point in time you may just see me on Hoarders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep! Part of the learning process for me. 
I have several things I started turning and had to stop because my skill level wasn't there (or maybe the ADD kicked in...). Anyway I eventually pick it back up after I've talked to someone or seen it done then wonder why I didn't do it the first time--that's most times-- otherwise they'll sit for months and get donated to my neighbor's fire pit.
Case in point today--was coring a big piece of 'skeet, got one smaller core out then the tenon broke (like badly, not salvageable) so I took the offer from SWMBO and went on a nice afternoon outing to shop and eat. Was fruitful, figured out how to redo the tenon--went for recessed this time and got the other bowl core done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2016)

SWMBO! Hahahaha. Oops. Sorry Michele.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 24, 2016)

Most of my " projects" require the use of a chainsaw. Frustration therefore only gets them finished sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

